# Legal Issues with Haunts Based on Movies



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

deleted post


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

General rule of thumb. If you are using a name that can be interpreted as being owned by one of the big studios and are generating profit and they hear about it. Expect to be sued.

Even when I post drum cover video's I've been threatened by a record company. I even gave the proper credit. In short if they own it. They have the right to say who can use it.

Now I haven't heard of a haunt being shut down for it but it's better to be safe than get tied up in a legal issue.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Your best bet would be to contact the company that made the film or has the rights to the film if you know who they are. It never hurts to ask for permission to use the theme from the film for your haunt. I can't say whether someone from the company will or won't find out about you using it. But I can say, that if you use the same theme over and over again year after year then I can pretty much say that they will find out.

Like Wildcat said, he hasn't heard, nor I haven't heard of a haunt being shut down over the rights of using a theme from a movie. But I can't say that it's never happened, but it is better to be safe and not take the chance of being shut down and or having to go to court over this.

There are a lot of people here on this site that have Pro Haunts and hopefully they will be able to answer this question for you better than I can. But I can tell you that you would be surprised how much a company will do for you if you only just ask for permission. There's only two things they can say is either, Yes or No. :jol:
*_


----------

